# Acts like a vapor lock



## Ronfire (Apr 4, 2017)

My CK20S acts like it gets a vapor lock but diesel is not prone to this problem. After I am working hard for about an hour and shut down it will not start shortly after. Let it sit for a hour and it will start. Engine was at normal operating temp when I shut it down at an idle. When trying to start it does not smoke at all, acts like it is not getting any fuel. When the tractor is running it runs fine and has the power it should. Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ronfire, welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely a partially plugged fuel filter. Change the fuel filter. If not that, look for fuel screens in the fuel system. Typical places for fuel screens are in the fuel tank (attached to the fuel shut off valve in bottom of tank), inlet to the fuel lift pump (if applicable), in the sediment bowl (if applicable). Another possibility is a plugged fuel cap vent. Loosen the fuel tank cap and see how it goes. How about your air intake system?? Have you cleaned or replaced the air filter lately??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hard to say... when was the last time the fuel filter was changed? Also, when you are working your tractor hard, it might be an idea to let the tractor run for a bit with out load so that it can cool off a little as well. I've found that sometimes if I shut down a piece of equipment when it's hot, I'll notice that the engine temperature will climb somewhat before it begins to cool down.


----------

